# Don't apply iron with PGR?????



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

It's seems common practice that most on the forum apply some form of iron(feature or main event)when putting down PGR. I came across something that says iron should NOT be applied with PGR as it may limit PGRs effectiveness and instead to use manganese with PGR. It's a short read. Check it out and let me know what ya'll think

https://www.usga.org/content/usga/home-page/course-care/green-section-record/58/8/five-ways-to-get-the-most-out-of-trinexapac-ethyl.html


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

That was a good read. Thanks!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this!!!!


----------



## TheNorse (9 mo ago)

Why are we shouting?!??


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

TheNorse said:


> Why are we shouting?!??


For those in the back…


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

THIS IS SHOUTING..................! & !!!! is enthusiasm, gratitude, etc, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

This is helpful thank you. I think most people do it because it's easier to lump all your contact items together and it does help mask any bronzing. Knowing that iron complexes with Trinexapac-ethyl I just up my rate slightly if I am applying together. I use ammonium sulfate to help lower the water pH of my hard water. Plus most people can't use all the tnex they have before it goes bad so they probably don't even care. Definitely helpful if you want to reduce the amounts applied and need manganese.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

I thought applying some form of nitrogen like urea with your pgr application is was what reduced bronzing. I think next season I will apply my iron application separately. And cont continue to apply pgr with urea as well as a manganese supplement as needed


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't see any issues from a homeowners perspective. Our turf aren't highly managed everyday like golf greens where they can't afford variance in growth that can affect rolling/putting play. I still get great suppression even when I throw 5-7 different things in the tank.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Be careful when you read articles on the internet without much technical references. The article links calcium and hardwater with iron in the same paragraph.

The best thing to do is to do a tank mix with and tank without and spay half the yard to test for yourself.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

What is a good source of manganese? What is the recommended rate? I am going to try a couple of different treatments next year, TNex/Fe, TNex/Mn, and a Control. Maybe the above with AMS, Urea, KNO3. A total of 6 treatments.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Theycallmemrr said:


> What is a good source of manganese? What is the recommended rate? I am going to try a couple of different treatments next year, TNex/Fe, TNex/Mn, and a Control. Maybe the above with AMS, Urea, KNO3. A total of 6 treatments.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0773ZRLBQ/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_2?smid=A1849PG4OXHM2J&psc=1


----------

